# Rougham hall.august 2014



## Mikeymutt (Aug 28, 2014)

Visited here on a very wet day with zedstar.its a place I have been meaning to go to since I started this game,but never got around to it.but finally I did.after an half hour trek through very wet woodland.we finally saw this grand old building.covered in ivy and falling apart very rapidly.the few room you could go in are very dangerous.but I liked this place and we agreed it must have been a beautiful old building in its day.its now a grade 2 listed building.but not a lot seems to be done to try and save it.but I fear it's long past saving.the hall was used as officers quarters during the Second World War.for the airfield here.it was hit during a bombing raid and it was said that it was a stray bomb.but many believed that spies tipped the Germans off as to what it was being used for..the clock stopped dead on the time of the bombing and there it still sits at that exact time.we wandered up to the clock tower and was going to look inside if we could,but by now the rain was coming down so heavy so we decided to call it a day here.


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow that's lovely.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 28, 2014)

Even though it's a shell this has more appeal that sites on the tourist trail - Like it


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 28, 2014)

been planning on doing this for a while, great pics


----------



## brickworx (Aug 28, 2014)

Love the mass of ivy shot


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 28, 2014)

What a great place to explore, fab shots...


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 29, 2014)

Check out that clock tower, that's something else!
This place is a true gem, thank you for the photos


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 29, 2014)

That would have been stunning back in the day! Its even beautiful now! Nice photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2014)

Still an awesome building and looks amazing with all the ivy,very nice photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice one, love this place! 
Great photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 30, 2014)

You've done yourself proud here. Amazing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 1, 2014)

I love this place and hope to visit it some day. I read on a previous report that you have to very careful because of a local neigbour who is understandably protective of it. Very evocative place - thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 3, 2014)

Missed this first time around too. Great stuf. Lovely romantic ruin...


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, what a cool looking place !


----------



## solo100 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice interesting Pics


----------

